# Blake Griffin didn't just dunk on the Knicks; he farted on them



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> “We’re playing the Knicks, and I was walking back, it was a timeout, walking back to a free throw. You know how guys lineup on the freethrow line. And, like, I had this horrible, horrible gas that whole game, and so I let it go as I was walking back. [...] And I line up, and look over and one of ‘em’s like, ‘Oh my gosh! What is that?!’ And I looked at him and I was so worried that everybody was gonna catch on, so I was like, ‘Who did that?! Oh my god! Are you serious?’”


http://blogs.thescore.com/tbj/2011/08/19/blake-griffin-fartiloquist/

:laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

His new nickname will be Blake Sniffin.


----------

